# Local pet contest... votes please?



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I entered Harleigh into a cutest pet contest that a local news channel is hosting and figured I would ask for votes  The voting lasts until May 7th and you can vote daily, so if you can that would be so GREAT.

Here is the link to the contest entries. She is on page 18, but if you just type "Harleigh" (without quotations) it will come up with her picture.

WCTV - UPICKEM

Thank you!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Voted!!!!

I love Harleigh.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Done! That's one of my favorite photos of her. Maybe you could bump it tomorrow, so my brain can remember to vote again.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

My vote is in as well.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Done and yes, remind us to vote everyday...please


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Voted! Good luck!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I voted too, what a cute picture, Harleigh looks so happy!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Harleigh has our vote! good luck!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

voted - very cute!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

voted! hope you win good luck!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I just voted. Good luck!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

1 vote with Google Chrome, Firefox and IE = 3 per day.

Hope Harleigh wins!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Bump for today!  

Thanks everyone for voting :biggrin:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

done and welcome

do you know how many votes you have...don't see where it shows


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I voted. Bump this up every day so I remember to vote!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

frogdog said:


> done and welcome
> 
> do you know how many votes you have...don't see where it shows


No  They don't have a "leader board" or anything, so I have no clue! They must only announce it after the voting for top 10 closes. Either that or I'm just blind and don't see it anywhere lol


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Bump for today!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Bump :smile:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I just voted for you as well. Good luck!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Today's bump! 

Tomorrow is the last day for the top 10 voting.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I've voted everyday but forgot yesterday...sorry, hope you win


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

THANK YOU EVERYONE WHO VOTED :biggrin:

Harleigh made it into the top 10 - woot! I think she was tied with a few other dogs for #10... so just for getting into the top 10 we won a free night of boarding or day of daycare at Pet Paradise.

Here is the new link for voting for the grand prize - Harleigh is much easier to find in this one, lol.
WCTV - UPICKEM


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Good deal...voted and hope you win the grand one


----------

